# Vorbestellung Canyon Bikes 2010



## Monsterwade (21. September 2009)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde,

auch im Jahr 2009 ist *keine* Vorbestellung auf die 2010-Modelle möglich.

Wer also schon ein Bike von 2010 im Auge hat (die Eurobike lässt grüssen),
muss sich noch bis ca. Anfang Dezember gedulden. Dann sind die verschiedenen 
Ausstattungen und deren Bestellnummern im System. 

Also solang die Bestellannahme nicht mit Vorbestellungen für 2010-Modelle
stressen!

Evtl. läuft's nächstes Jahr geschmeidiger.

2010 wieder ein Canyon )
Wadenmonster


----------



## Sarcophagus (21. September 2009)

2010 definitiv kein Canyon sondern ein Spezialized Demo 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (22. September 2009)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> 2010 definitiv kein Canyon sondern ein Spezialized Demo 8


yep: 8.1!!!!!!


----------



## Cortezsi (22. September 2009)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> 2010 definitiv kein Canyon sondern ein Spezialized Demo 8



Und warum?


----------



## KA-Biker (22. September 2009)

Ich werde mir auch keines mehr holen nächstes Jahr. Wahrscheinlich ein Lapierre Spicy oder Trek Scratch


----------



## FabiBiker65 (23. September 2009)

hätt auch gern a Lapierre aber an downhiller 

oda des Trek session 10


----------



## Sarcophagus (23. September 2009)

FabiBiker65 schrieb:


> hätt auch gern a Lapierre aber an downhiller
> 
> oda des Trek session 10


 

Trek session...geiles Bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. September 2009)

Geiles Bike, aber Beulenpest...


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. September 2009)

sorry hab gerade gesehen 10 nicht 8. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## ChrisPi (23. September 2009)

Schon mal den Thread Titel gelesen?


----------



## Newmi (24. September 2009)

Wenn Ich, mein Konto und die Preisansage vom Torque Dropzone miteinander harmonieren, dann werd ich mir das Bike für 2010 zulegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

Also ich find ja den Alpinist sehr interessant, hoffentlich gibts den auch in einer schönen Farbe, blau würde mir gefallen. Die Farbenkombi in der man den Alpinst auf der Homepage sieht, ist ähm hmm naja.


----------



## Met87 (25. September 2009)

Ist halt persönlicher Geschmack .. Finde die Farbgebung des Alpinist sau stark! 

Bin auch gespannt, welche Farben es dieses Jahr so geben wird! Fand auch 2009 das Grand Canyon Al 6.0 in dem grellen Grün sehr sehr stark!


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Ist halt persönlicher Geschmack ..



Ja das stimmt. Aber zum Glück wird es alle Torques auch in neutralem schwarz (anodisiert) geben, sodass man ausweichen kann wenns den persöhnlichen Geschmack nicht trifft.

EDIT: grade ein Foto vom Alpinst entdeckt auf dem er mir besser gefällt, sieht nach einer Brauntönung aus:





http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...nyon-bike-mit-160-180mm-federweg.349634.2.htm


----------



## Gades (25. September 2009)

ich finde dieses grau auch sehr schnieke. auf der canyon seite gibts auch bilder worauf das alpinist zu sehen ist. leider nur im hintergrund, aber da siehts nach einem sehr dunklen grau aus
http://eurobike.blog.canyon.com/wp-content/gallery/eurobike09-demoday/1.jpg


----------



## ChrisPi (25. September 2009)

Also rein ausstattungsmäßig kommt für mich nur das Dropzone in Frage (Hammerschmidt + Totem),allerdings gefällt mir die Farbkombi auch nicht so.Werde wohl auf schwarz-anodisiert greifen wenn sich nix mehr ändert


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Bilderflut vom Alpinist:









































Bilder sind von hier: http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/photoalbum/showphoto.php/photo/46412/size/big/cat/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (25. September 2009)

endlich mal richtige bilder.
wenn jetzt noch die goldenen/gelben parts in einem schönen eloxalrot strahlen würden, wäre es mein absoluter traum


----------



## ChrisPi (25. September 2009)

Find das Alpinist nicht schlecht,wobei eloxalrot wirklich noch besser käme.
Als Rahmenfarbe wär das blau vom FRX auch geil:


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

Ja, dieses blau am Alpinist wäre wirklich super, aber diese leicht bräunliche grau gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut. Mit Alpen assoziere ich die Farbe blau, also wär die eigentlich Pflicht.


----------



## Iznogoud (25. September 2009)

soviel zum Thema Blau


----------



## Sarcophagus (26. September 2009)

...grauenhaft diese Farbe!


----------



## ChrisPi (26. September 2009)

.... richtig geil diese Farbe


----------



## leeresblatt (26. September 2009)

wär mir etwas zu grell, aber das dunkelblau vom FRX ist spitze


----------



## Cortezsi (26. September 2009)

Geile Farbe, auch in Kombi mit den Anbauteilen!


----------



## M.I.G. (28. September 2009)

hoffentlich ziehen die preise nicht an. (ein cf rahmenset würde mich reizen)


----------



## Tim777 (29. September 2009)

Wenn das FRX so kommt wie auf den Fotos oben (blau, Deemax und Fox 40), dann wäre es was für mich. Sonst kommt noch ein Session 88 dh oder das Lapierre 920/720 dh in die engere Auswahl. Wenns FRX mit Deemax und Fox 40 zum Preis von diesem Jahr gibt, dann ist das natürlich preislich äußerst attraktiv.

@ ChrisPi und Leeresblatt: Wo habt Ihr die Fotos denn her?

Weiß schon jemand was genaues, wie die FRX mit Doppelbrückgabel aufgebaut sein werden?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (29. September 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Bilderflut vom Alpinist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Lenkwinkel schaut aber wieder sehr steil aus????


----------



## leeresblatt (29. September 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> @ ChrisPi und Leeresblatt: Wo habt Ihr die Fotos denn her?
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Links sind am Ende der jeweiligen Beiträge zu finden.


----------



## staubfresser (29. September 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel schaut aber wieder sehr steil aus????



hm, dieser link vom italienischen forum ist ja echt interessant! da hats noch einige grafiken betreffend den neuerungen, wer kann italienisch? 

hier mal eine mit geo-angaben:




http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/photoalbum/showphoto.php/photo/46976

wenn mich meine alten augen nicht im stich gelassen haben, sehe ich da einen lenkwinkel von 66.5 mit 160mm gabel und 65.5 bei 180mm


----------



## ChrisPi (29. September 2009)

Interessant die Detailzeichnung im italienischen Forum! Ich sehe auch 65.5 Grad mit 180er Gabel,was absolut nicht zu steil ist sondern für meinen Geschmack genau richtig.Müsste so schön laufruhig sein


----------



## akastylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den Alpinisten in der Farbe geil! Wird wohl auch mein Bike für 2010


----------



## Gades (7. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich wüsste, dass es die 2010er canyon schon ab dem 16. oktober in showroom stehen und auch schon zu bestellen wären, dann würde ich direkt urlaub nehmen und um 9 uhr um laden sein.

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von canyon eine pn schreiben ob sich der ulaub lohnt


----------



## eightball28 (7. Oktober 2009)

nächstes Jahr auch keine Canyon mehr, sondern Cannondale Scalpel


----------



## isy007 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Tim777

wegen Ausstattung des FRX schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6396296&postcount=18

@Gades

hehe, bin dabei!


----------



## Gades (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte gestern so einen gedanken zum urlaub^^.
man braucht doch keinen, außer man arbeitet auch samstags. die haben ja vom 1. *bis* 16. Oktober zu. ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das inklusive dem 16. ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Oktober 2009)

und die neuen modelle wirst du mit ziemlicher sicherheit am 17.10. nicht dort finden.


----------



## Gades (8. Oktober 2009)

das ist meine befürchtung bzw ist es eigentlich recht klar. wäre auch bescheuert alles schon im showroom zu präsentieren und der katalog und die neue inet seite erscheint erst ende november


----------



## isy007 (8. Oktober 2009)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Habe auch schonmal direkt angefragt. Laut der Email werden Mitte/Ende Oktober die neuen Bikes auf der Homepage veröffentlicht.
> Warte auch auf ein schönes Nerve AM



Das ist aus dem Wartezimmer 2010 Thread...
...also vielleicht doch eher...


----------



## homerman16 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoff des Dropzone kostet nicht mehr als 2800


----------



## Newmi (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, das das "Dropzone" auf Höhe des aktuellen FR 9.0 liegen wird!
Da es Ausstattungstechnisch sehr ähnlich ist!!


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2009)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich find den Alpinisten in der Farbe geil! Wird wohl auch mein Bike für 2010



Jawoll!
welches bike wird es bei dir ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir vor kurzem das Torque FR 9.0 bestellt - in der Gabel war aber die Falsche Feder verbaut, das Bike hatte Transportschäden und die Hammerschmidt ist gar nicht mein Ding...da das Torque ES in meiner größe leider nicht mehr vorhanden war, hatte ich mich dann entschlossen auf die 2010er Modelle zu warten  hat sich gelohnt! Der Alpinist soll nur 14Kg wiegen..das is doch mal wat! Was ich aber neulich gesehen habe, ist auch nicht schlecht http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-8-0_id_8347_.htm die Ausstattung zu dem Preis und dem Gewicht kann man echt nicht meckern


----------



## matziie (13. Oktober 2009)

Was schätzt ihr so für den Preis vom Playzone ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2009)

staubfresser schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/photoalbum/data/1734/medium/torque09.jpg


Ahh, danke für den Link!

Die Geometrie gefällt mir -- 65,5° LW, 425mm Kettenstreben, 240er-Dämpfer...

Jetzt noch ein paar kräftige Farben und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## staubfresser (14. Oktober 2009)

wer schummelt hier: die neuen torques haben laut canyon ja alle 180mm federweg im heck, nun stehen da aber in der neuen bike beim ersten torque-test nachgemessene 172mm dagegen  falsch gemessen oder sehen marketing-technisch halt grosszügig aufgerundete 180mm einfach besser aus...?


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2009)

*lol* ich habe mal gelernt ab 5 wird aufgerundet ;-)


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Oktober 2009)

laut dieses Bildes sind es "reale" 178mm:


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Oktober 2009)

ab wann kommen denn die 2010er modelle in den handel und auf diehomepage?


----------



## matziie (15. Oktober 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ab wann kommen denn die 2010er modelle in den handel und auf diehomepage?



Ich hab dort angerufen und die Frau hat gesagt anfang November


----------



## staubfresser (15. Oktober 2009)

@leeresblatt: merci für den hinweis!

kenne den verbauten dhx 5 air dämpfer nicht und habe deshalb kurz gegoogelt. da gibts einen einstellbaren durchschlagwiderstand; könnte es sein, dass der je nach einstellung 6mm des federwegs frisst? dann wären wir ja bei den gemessenen 172mm...


----------

